# Surviving University with DP/DR?



## celestew (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm new to DP/DR, I've only had it for about a month but the amount of comfort I find in reading all of your stories and posts has helped me know I'm not alone.

However, I'm really worried for my upcoming move to the UK - currently I live in Malaysia with my parents and I've gotten into University; we're moving in about 2 weeks.

I have the classic DP/DR symptoms of feeling detached from my past self/memories and whenever I think about me doing things at uni, even the most mundane actions like living by myself or socialising with flatmates, I get scared that I'll get too homesick or I won't be able to function without my parents in the same country (they're staying in Malaysia).

Does anyone have any advice on moving to a new country and going to uni/socialising with DP/DR?

Thank you all so much, hope you have a fantastic day. Keep smiling! xx

Celeste


----------



## lilywho (Sep 13, 2016)

celestew said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to DP/DR, I've only had it for about a month but the amount of comfort I find in reading all of your stories and posts has helped me know I'm not alone.
> 
> However, I'm really worried for my upcoming move to the UK - currently I live in Malaysia with my parents and I've gotten into University; we're moving in about 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Socialising is whats going to make it better, having distractions like schoolwork and such will be great as it forces us to get out of our own heads. I forget my dp/dr was ever there when I'm in college, but that's just me!


----------



## deanjohnski (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm about to go into my third year of uni, my DP/DR started right at the very end of my second year so I'm having the same concerns. I suppose one thing that may help is having people nearby in your life who you can talk to about it.


----------



## celestew (Aug 11, 2016)

Chandelier said:


> I'm about to go into my third year of uni, my DP/DR started right at the very end of my second year so I'm having the same concerns. I suppose one thing that may help is having people nearby in your life who you can talk to about it.


I'm so sorry to hear that, on the bright side you've made it through 2 years of uni so you're hopefully quite accustomed to university life and can focus more on managing/coping with the DP/DR rather than settling in. You're definitely right, it kind of sucks that my family are so far away but there are always friends who're up for a chat even if they can't completely understand DP/DR. Is 3rd year going alright so far? :grin:


----------

